# 150 gallon aquarium



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone know a website where i can order a 150 gallon aquarium?
i cant seem to find one and i cant find any in magazines *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

glasscages.com, but it'd be more expensive online with shipping. try ordering one through an lfs


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

www.aquatraders.com

How does a 168 gallon curved front corners tank for 99 cents per gallon grab you?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> www.aquatraders.com
> 
> How does a 168 gallon curved front corners tank for 99 cents per gallon grab you?


that sounds awsome! but i cant seem to find the one you are talking about
what does B24 mean?

thank yall!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That 168 is in their magazine ads, but not on the website. You have to ask about it.

B24? I don't understand your question.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

oh i was looking at there aquariums and it said B24 something something something... hehe and it didnt have the size of the aquarium, so i was wondering if it was some type of measurement i didnt know about


----------

